# Reemplazo de PAL013B



## Gonzalo1702 (Oct 13, 2020)

Buenas, alguno sabe cuál es el reemplazo del integrado PAL 013B? Busque por todos lados, pero no encuentro información sobre ese componente, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## dmc (Oct 13, 2020)

Gonzalo, si colocas en google PAL013B reemplazo, te van a salir varios resultados. Creo que el más aproximado es el TDA 7560A  (yo en lo personal no lo probé), pero por el precio de uno y otro... no se si vale la pena el riesgo, el TDA sale 1/2 moneda menos (¡ni siquiera 1!).
Te dejo los Datasheet para que lo compares y decidas. Suerte. 
La única contra que tiene es que si sos del interior del país y lo pedis por comercio virtual, el costo del envió puede salir algo caro.


----------



## Gonzalo1702 (Oct 13, 2020)

.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 13, 2020



dmc dijo:


> Gonzalo, si colocas en google PAL013B reemplazo, te van a salir varios resultados. Creo que el más aproximado es el TDA 7560A  (yo en lo personal no lo probé), pero por el precio de uno y otro... no se si vale la pena el riesgo, el TDA sale 1/2 moneda menos (¡ni siquiera 1!).
> Te dejo los Datasheet para que lo compares y decidas. Suerte.
> La única contra que tiene es que si sos del interior del país y lo pedis por comercio virtual, el costo del envió puede salir algo caro.


Buenas, pero ese es el pal013A, necesito del pal013B, busque por Google por y en datasheet, pero no hay nada, después en la venta del 13B, solo encontré un vendedor por ML, que lo vende a un precio disparatado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2020)

""En el chip PAL013B, que se encuentra con mayor frecuencia en grabadoras de radio, Pioneer no pudo encontrar una hoja de datos completa en Internet. Hay información de esos. características de la grabadora de radio, que la potencia de salida es de 50x4 W y los cortes del amplificador del circuito de la grabadora de radio.

PAL013B

Hay información en Internet sobre la sustitución de este mosfet IC con el TDA7560, pero tiene 25 pines y, una vez instalado, se debe cambiar 1 pin. Este es el reemplazo más rentable. Hay verdad y desventajas, tiene una potencia de salida ligeramente menor y la diferencia es visible al oído al aumentar el volumen. El TDA7560A tiene 27 pines.



Pinout del amplificador Mosfet PAL013B

Comparando encontré muchos similares, pero no probé todo. Aquí es importante que no solo el pinout sea adecuado, sino también los voltajes de control para MUTE y STBY. Un desajuste puede causar un mal funcionamiento del amplificador. Ocurre como en el caso del amplificador TDA2032 al reemplazarlo con el TDA2030 después de un minuto de reproducción, se muestra un mensaje de error.


Hoja de datos TDA7850A

Comparando el pinout PAL013B con microcircuitos similares y mirando su hoja de datos, tomé otro análogo de PAL013B, que es TDA7850. También tiene 25 PIN y se instala con un desplazamiento de 1 pata. También hay un microcircuito similar de 27 pines etiquetado como TDA7850A (más caro). Según sus características, es algo más potente y más caro que el TDA7560, pero más económico que el nativo.


TDA7850A analógico

Otro análogo para PAL013 es TDA7851A de 27 pines, que tiene la clase de sonido más alta, con baja distorsión y varios tipos de protección. De hecho, a la venta puedes encontrar TDA7851F o con un índice L con 25 pines.

Se debe asumir que los análogos del TDA7850 y TDA7560 también son adecuados para reemplazo. PAL013A tiene 25 patas.""

*FUENTE *


----------



## Alejandro eusebio (May 27, 2021)

Gonzalo1702 dijo:


> .
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 13, 2020
> 
> ...


Y no sería compatible el palo14a


----------

